# best diesel



## westernboy16 (Nov 2, 2005)

what is the best all around diesel for plowing, towing and a other work. The CUMMINS, POWERSTROKE, OR THE DURAMAX. In a 3/4 ton or 1 ton truck (NO FIGHTING YOU HEAR)


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

??? What no debate? you don't know us very well do you?, 
What color of truck will it be in?:waving:

What happened to the Dakota you got?

What about an Alis-Chalmers? lol


----------



## westernboy16 (Nov 2, 2005)

im not getting a dakota im getting a diesel but dont know which one


----------



## westernboy16 (Nov 2, 2005)

This Is Final Im Am Getting A Diesel


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

here's my $0.02. I love Chevy and I love Duramax. Dmax has had some injector issues, or so I've heard, but for the most part an awesome motor. The Cummins has the best rep around, unfortunately you have to settle for a Dodge truck if you want one. The new Cummins is actually quiet, anything more than a couple years old and I wouldn't want it. Too loud and no power unless you've got money to spend. If you do, then they are the best motor to modify, and there is a ton of aftermarket support. The Furd 6.0 has been plagued with problems since it came out, I towed a million of them for crank sensors, and they sometimes make their own oil by adding diesel fuel to the crankcase. If you must get a Furd look around for a 7.3. Excellent motor, tried and true with a lot of aftermarket goodies also. A lot depends on what year truck you're looking at. The pre Duramax Chevys had the 6.5 turbo, which everybody badmouths but I love mine. It is no comparison to a Dmax for power, but it gets the job done with power to spare. If you are looking at older trucks, I'd stay away from anything non-turbo, like the 6.2 or 6.9, or there was even a 7.3 non turbo for a while. Just too doggy without a turbo. 
It all depends on what you want to spend and what you like. I personally cannot imagine not knowing what kind of truck to buy. I have my next truck picked out for about ten years before I get it. Obviously I'm an opinionated Chevy guy, but I got those opinions from ten years driving tow trucks and I saw what worked and what didn't. So now all the Furd guys can chime in and say their trucks are the best, and Dodge guys can chime in and say Cummins is the best, Maybe your best bet would be to drive all three, the trucks should be able to make the decision for you. Any one of them will push a big plow, carry a big sander and tow whatever you got, so mostly it comes down to payment and what you are comfortable in. There, that's my $0.02, give or take a little. Keep the change.


----------



## westernboy16 (Nov 2, 2005)

snofarmer,
I didnt get a dakota i made that up so mowerpan and myers2228 would quiet putting those stupid pictures on the site


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Man oh man kid, u flip flop more than a Democrat on election day. May I make a suggestion as a new guy to the site? Stop posting until you have something. Your just digging yourself deeper and deeper. Or.....be honest when you post.

Now for the diesel question. The Cummins is an earth mover but like Dan said, it's wrapped in a Dodge. The Chubby's are OK but the have all kinds of injector problems and in my opionion they are a little weak. Buy a Ford diesel and never look back. The Ford will pull the Chubby UPHILL if chained together. But, also as Dan said avoid the early 6.0's. They were hot garbage! 

The best advice given was when Dan said to go drive each and make your own decision (Obviously difficult for you!). I am a Ford truck guy so my opinion and .50 cents will get you a cup of coffee  

And please, go buy something before these guys run you right off the board!!! :yow!: 


Bob


----------



## westernboy16 (Nov 2, 2005)

I will listen to what sawboy said but for sure i am staying with a diesel


----------



## westernboy16 (Nov 2, 2005)

and one more thing on my profile the age is wrong i was in a hurry so it should be 15 not 17


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*I'm feeling nice today*

I'm feeling nice so I will give you my opionion..... The early (01-02) duramax's had injector issues... Most of them have already been fixed by placing a new fuel rail in. If not, don't worry.......the top half of those duramax's are warrentied to 200k miles, so its really not a problem. They are very quiet for a diesel. The ford 7.3 was a very solid motor, but it just doens't have the power of the new ones. And just like eveyone says, the cummins is stuck in a dodge.

Now here is part two to think about (can you handle two parts?) With a engine has to be a tranny! Here is the honest opionion that is from the tranny shop that rebuilt my truck. (this is a big shop that specializes in plow vehilces) The new ford "torqueshift" (i think thats what they are called) sucks! Many guys are bringing them straight to kevin at the shop and getting them beefed up before they even try to plow with it. The dodge has a average to good tranny.... it holds up ok, shifts ok, and is all around ok. The allison is a great tranny. He told me that since they came out in 2001, he has only had to work on ONE (NO JOKE) and it was for a front main seal, NOT A REBUILD. Now I don't want to hear any of your "its not a REAL allsion, its a GM speced allsiion" I DON'T CARE WHAT IT IS, ITS STRONG!!!!!!!!
good luck on your search


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Firstclass makes an excellent point. The Allison is BULLETPROOF! You have to TRY and make them fail, and even then, it's an all day affair!


----------



## rcracing17 (Nov 18, 2005)

Ford!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Twin turbo cat*

By the way, maybe some Ford fan can verify this. I heard that the 07 or 08 ford trucks may have a twin turbo cat diesel in them>/???? anyone heard of this..??? I can say that It sure would be sweet becuase Cat makes one of the best diesels out there and they are known for their power!


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

firstclasslawn said:


> By the way, maybe some Ford fan can verify this. I heard that the 07 or 08 ford trucks may have a twin turbo cat diesel in them>/???? anyone heard of this..??? I can say that It sure would be sweet becuase Cat makes one of the best diesels out there and they are known for their power!


2007 twin turbo POWERSTROKE!!!...i wouldnt want one till 2009 though, let them fix all the problems first


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*i agree with the waiting for a different year*

I would agree that you should wait a couple years....Thats dissapointing though. a cat would have been much better! but hey, what can you do!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

You can always pop a CAT in! :redbounce


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

westernboy16 said:


> and one more thing on my profile the age is wrong i was in a hurry so it should be 15 not 17


Wait... You are only 15 years old and are looking for an expensive diesel powered truck?? I couldn't afford mine until I was 23 LOL. Not to mention you can't drive the thing (legally) until you are at least 16.

I really hate to give people here a hard time so I will try to be as polite as I possibly can... Take some time and read through as many of the older posts as possible. Not just the ones that are a week or two old, but read as far back as your eyes can take you. Learn all you can about the biz first before you start thinking about dropping $20K to $40K on a truck. Perhaps, at your age, a Dakota may be better suited since it's less expensive and probably cheaper on insurance. Once you get the hang of things and you keep that truck in good shape, trade it in on a full size.

Again, don't get me wrong. I'm all for young kids wanting to get into the biz. Just make sure to keep your sights set at a reasonable level and you'll be all right. Don't forget, you will have more to pay for than just the truck. You'll also have insurance (which at your age isn't cheap), gas, maintenance, biz liability insurance, cash to help market your biz, etc. Unless you go work for someone else or have a very wealthy piggy bank it can be very difficult for someone your age to get into the biz in the capacity you're looking into.

Good luck though. I really do wish you the best:waving:


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Western-

I'm 15 also, and have about 4 jobs, not including ATV plowing. THERE IS NO WAY I could ever afford an expensive Diesel truck, I would probably take about 10 years to save up that much. If I was you, Buy yourself an old f-250 (or equal) and plow, and then trade it in on a bigger truck.

Mike


----------



## westernboy16 (Nov 2, 2005)

ya i guess a diesel truck would not be the best so i may step down until i get older and with some money so i might get a smaller truck or a bigger truck with a gas motor not a diesel 

what would you all suggest for a small truck or a truck with a gas motor


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

He's switching again.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How about a Dakota?


----------



## pools&plowingct (Nov 18, 2005)

hey western boy i am 20 and when i was 16 i wanted to start my own plowing bussiness but i didn't have any experience i didn't know how to price things. don't take this the wrong way i am not knockin you for trying to get something started. i would say a good thing for you to do is plow for some one else and learn the ropes and get a yr or 2 under your belt then start something 
chris


----------



## westernboy16 (Nov 2, 2005)

the only reson im switching again to a smaller truck or a bigger truck with gas moto is that i wont be able to pay for insurance and gas when i first start out in a couple years


----------



## westernboy16 (Nov 2, 2005)

ya i want to plow with my uncle and his girlfriends dad but i dont know if i will be able to plow with them


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

lol westerboy16 .... PICK A TRUCK DAMNIT !!! 

sorry  

just my opinion , since your young and im sure this will be your daily driver ...
get a truck you will have fun with. maybe get a jeep wrangler , throw a plow on it do some drive ways and make some $$$.
in your case, you shouldn't be looking for the best truck to plow with. you should be looking for a truck you like. or i should say ... a truck that you can still get a girl to actually ride in + put a plow on it.  

:Note : women do not like big , loud , ugly pick up trucks !!! 

anyway ,good luck with what ever truck you do decide to get. i hope to see ya out there playing in the snow ... ooop's i mean working hard plowing snow


----------



## westernboy16 (Nov 2, 2005)

i will be probably get a dodge dakota again


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

nekos said:


> lol westerboy16 .... PICK A TRUCK DAMNIT !!!
> 
> sorry
> 
> ...


this is to the whole women do not like big loud ugly trucks....

my girl loves big and loud trucks...when i would drive my cuz f250 power stoke deseil with a 3in body lift to pull our skid steer she would love to go with me...but she is also a lil reneckish dont tell her i said that....but the thing is find a chick that will ride in big loud trucks b.c they kick @$$


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

With my last truck, I got dumped becasue I put pipes on my truck. They were a little over the top Flowmasters (4.5" tips, free flow cats, and hooker headers) and her parents did not like me dropping her off around 11 at night in their rich section of town. Oh well, I liked the pipes better than her! I need a redneckish girl!


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ooh man this has gone way out there!!--I'm with Nekos---If it's ugly they won't get in--if they do then ya should marry her!!!----So are you looking for Gretchin Wilson---Doing doughnuts in that chevy 1/2 ton!!!!!!!!!!!:redbounce


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

firstclasslawn, I was talking to a ford sales men from woodhouse in blair, NEB last summer before I went to the dodge side. your info is correct that in late 07 early 08 they are suppose to come out with a twin turbo but not for sure that cat is making it.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I just bought a 2004 Ford F-250 6.0 PSD and I love it! It was made after all the problems though. Before I bought my truck, I test drove all: Ford, Chevy/GMC, and Dodge. I picked the Ford because I didnt like the Dodge overall, the only thing good was the engine, and the GM trucks I couldnt afford...$$$. They have bulletproof engines and trannys but I just wanted that good old loud, torque filled diesel which Ford gave me. BTW, I have heard 2 different things.....1) 2007 Ford Twin Turbo Powerstroke  2) Ford- Cummins, Chevy- Duramax, and Dodge- CAT Diesel. The perfect truck - A Ford truck, a Cummins or CAT diesel, and an Allison Tranny....:salute:


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

dude, just buy a freaking dakota, and wait until your all done with schools to get a big rig. Most likely with being in school and all, it will be hard to use the big ole diesel to its full potential to help pay it off. Buy a 2001-2004 dakota v8 4x4 ext cab short bed and put a nice snoway on that. It will be a machine, plus it'll be cheaper insurance, cheaper gas, easier to drive at a young age, and an all around tank for resi's.


And please just go with a truck and quit debating what to buy, pick something and go with it. I used to have the same problem you had, i never knew what I wanted. I'd buy something at a store and return it the nextday and then go back 2 days later and buy it again. lol. Just pick something and go with it. Have confidence in your purchases.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'am not going to start on this again!


----------



## Atrain185 (Dec 24, 2005)

if this helps.. we had to rebuild our ford tranny at 58k (it had never pushed a plow) :angry:

CHEVY!!!!!


----------



## bikeluver43 (Jan 3, 2005)

My girlfriend thinks my Ram is too quiet, go figure I found myself a winner!


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

I agree, if you go with a mid-size, go with the V8 Dakota. If you opt for the full size, go with the 3/4 ton V8 Ford (5.4) What a great truck. I love mine.

Enjoy the hunt. I wish I had gotten into the biz when I was your age.


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

Here is what I have learned, this is also my first year of plowing and was in the same boat he is in but I'm 26 not 15. I did alot of research on what kind of truck to buy, what motor to get, what kind of cab to get, Here is what I have found
mid to late 90's dodge= with cummins, front end problems (not strong enough) with plow tranny problems

ck style chevrolet and gmc some have had weird brake problems

gm diesel 6.2 lacks power and also know for injector pump problems and headgaskets

ford 7.3 diesel 1 of the only problems I could find was the cam shaft position sensor if I remember correctly (don't quote me on this 1.

ford 6.0 diesel early 6.0 are ticking time bombs you just never know when something is going to happen. Some guys are happy with them (no problems) and some just hate them everything goes wrong.

Ford F250 gasser I just didn't like it. I though it had alot of blind spots so I was turned away and did minimal research after driving 1

GM Duramax was plagued with injector problems when they first came out. But there was a good warranty for the motor so I would assume by now that the injector problems have been cleared up. Too expensive for me to even think about it.

GM 6.0 liter, has a piston slap not sure if this bad or not I stayed away.

Foreign= No true 3/4 ton pickup, not even though about it.

I had talked to my coworkers on what kind of trucks they have and what kind of problems they have run into. A few of the guys have push button 4x4 and have had problems it not engaging. solenoid problems. I have also checked with my mechanic he is a die hard Chevrolet guy. He works on any type of vehicle and he is dam good. Somebody had mentioned about a possible cat coming into the picture. Well after to talking to several truck drivers that drive them they have had problems from time to time. I'm not knocking anybody's products but I have done alot of research about 5 months and this is what I found. I ended up buying a 1998 GMC 2500 with a 5.7 liter fuel injected 350 regular cab with an 8 foot bed with a Fisher MM1 and have had minor issues, but they are all cleared up. The motor is legendary been around for a while. I have minimal electronics in the truck. The only option I have is air conditioning. I have to pull the lever in the transfer case for the 4x4 to engage and I love it. I ended up getting it for 10,800 with 80K on with a new paint job. I was in the same boat you are. I test drove alot of trucks, due your homework before you buy it could save you some money in the long run. I also put this knowledge to use for a marketing class last semester and I had the best presentation in the class. Everybody has some problems with vehicles from time to time just make sure that you know what you are buying. There is good and bad in all products, most of it comes down to how well you take care of things and sometimes Sh!t happens so good luck with what ever vehicle you buy. Just make sure you do your homework


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

I would go with the dakota with a see throgh Sno-Way lexan plow. nice and light for a light truck. When you make some money, you can get a real truck.

-Thann.


----------



## Manfre (Nov 30, 2005)

Atrain185 said:


> if this helps.. we had to rebuild our ford tranny at 58k (it had never pushed a plow) :angry:
> 
> CHEVY!!!!!


 i seen a chevy with 15k miles on it and the tranny went and i also seen a fords tranny fall out on a new one with only 12k on it so i would buy the best get a cummings


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I have NO experience with diesels, but I have heard really good thisng about the Cummins.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

First off.. How much have you saved up? 

Why the Dodge Dakota? I would say any full size half ton would be better for you. 99.5% of the time you'll be cruising around. .5 percent plowing... The Dakotas are terrible on gas, have a bad rep for tranys, front ends & ball joints. 
Stop Dreaming about a Diesel. Even to afford the maintenance would be expensive for you.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The ball joints go away fast on a Dakota. My dad has one that he does not plow with and the ball joints were gone after 12,000 of highway and on road driving. Thank you warranty!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow this post got long. Hey Western when I was 16 I bought an '86 F250 with an 8' Fisher for $3500 cash and used it for two years and then started to upgrade from there. I did not get insurance because I did not know squat about the actual financial business part. Thankfully nothing ever happened. Whenever I plow again I will have all that stuff. A dealer won't even shake your hand being a minor. I tried at 17 to look at trucks at dealers, one guy said "he's not even old enough to buy one" and I got the hint. They can't enter into a contract with you unless your parents are there I would imagine. Plus I am sure you don't have enough credit yet to get financed without your parents help and then there are THE PAYMENTS!!! It is easy to not see it now, but when the first one comes you will say "what did I do?!" How do I know? Uhhh been there and done that and still am, but being 26 and a cop for 5 years it is easier. I am on my 8th truck now. It's an '04 Dodge Ram 4x4 with the Cummins diesel, not CumminGs. So don't think that your first truck will be your last, you will have many vehicles in your lifetime. If you really want to plow at 16 it can be done, I did it. Read as much as you can stand on this website and have your parents supporting you. As far as a truck, get whatever you want as long as you can afford it. Pay for it all in cash now and not have a payment. I don't know how much you have saved, but I bought my first truck with my savings. Good luck dude!


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

That's an even better idea for you... buy an old truck for nothing money, and then just upgrade when you make enough money. Dodge is crap anyways, so you don't want to buy any of that used, and it probably can't even take a plow. Get a used F-150 (like between '85 and '89) tough truck can't kill 'em, buy an old Fisher Speedcast plow from te junkyard, and plow for a couple of years like that. Make sure you get a good deal on the truck, maybe even go with a 2x4 and just put chains on the tires. 


-Thann


----------



## Travel'n Trees (Jan 17, 2006)

Just don't buy the new crap(1997 and up). Quality is job one went out the window cheap was the new motto. Our pre 1997 trucks were tuff. Now you save a couple bucks buying a ford and you pay for it after you buy it10XXX. You can't make money on the side of the road (found on road dead).


----------



## bikeluver43 (Jan 3, 2005)

Best bet for a cheap diesel-is there such a thing?-would be an older F250 with the 7.3. I wouldn't say Dodge is crap, but they are a gamble. The old 360 was a workhorse with a lot of grunt and you can't kill a cummins, but from 94-01 they really missed the ball with the auto tranny. There are some people who never have a problem and beat them to h*ll, than there's the million other people who can't get more than 3,000 miles out of the thing.

Anyways, if I were you, I'd look into a 94-97 Powerstroke F250 Regular Cab, long bed F250. I've seen these things with about 80k miles on them, 4x4, some with a plow already, going for about $6000 or sometimes less if there is no plow. My best friend found an incredible deal on a 97 F350 Reg Cab long bed, Royal blue (almost sonic blue) 4x4, and 9' Fisher plow, 7.3 turbo, with only 40,000 miles on it (got it off a general contractor who never used it) for only $9,000. The thing is great on gas, pulls anything, and has only had the oil pan rust a little on him. Other than that this is a great truck-he also paid it off last year by using it to plow side streets for the town during storms. This to me is the best all around truck. They do take a beating, are fairly cheap, and are a diesel.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

Go With DODGE. I have had MINAMAL problems with them. And i have had a few.
1. 99 Dodge Durango
2. 02 Ram 2500 CTD- 72k and still running as good as the day i bought it!!!
3. 99 Ram 2500 360 gasser- bought it with 25k on it for 15 grand, sold it with 40k on it for 13 grand. Very nice truck i kinda miss it
4. 98 Ram 3500 CTD- 125k no problems since i owned it for the last 20k
5. 96 Ram 1500 360 Gasser- just bought it a month ago with 120k on it for 4500, put a 7.5 meyers on it and it plows snow just as good as it older brothers 

So anyways i love the Dodges and i dont think i would buy anything eles no matter what anyone told me. With any trucks though We should all live by this saying" Be nice to your trucks and your trucks will be nice to you"!! :yow!:


----------



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

Western, if you are low on cash, which most 15-16 year olds are, you need to get an old truck in better condition, not a newer truck in worse condition.

It's been said the old '83-'87 Ford 6.9 diesels were dogs. Yea, they weren't as powerful as a turbo diesel, but they are decent powered and will run forever. Stay away from the '87-early '94 7.3s. They had cavitation issues and you couldn't afford to fix that. You can get a nice looking 6.9 in really good shape for the same price or less than a dakota and you will be happier. 

You might want to buy the truck, then buy a plow setup to fit the truck off ebay, that way your truck isn't already a worn out plow truck.

I think this would be the best way for you to go. You have never known reliable until you deal with an old 6.9. 
I wouldn't trade my powerstroke now, but if I was 16 again, there would be no question. -phillip


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*???*

whatever happened to this kid? you still alive?


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

firstclasslawn you are not the only one that has heard that wonderful rummor about the big yellow cat going into the ford's i know that they just came out with the twin turbo's but don't know yet about the cat god i hope so.... oh and yeah i forgot to mention if you want a truck thats worth anything and can plow and pull just about anything stick with the ford that and 2.32 will buy you a gal. of diesel


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

When I was 15 I wanted to buy a jumbo jet 747 and crusie the world with it full of Playboy bunnies. 

Nobody helped me pick the darn thing out at that time and look where I am now.


----------



## Mike Bagwell (Dec 15, 2006)

Ford is putting the catapiller engine as an option on there newer 650s. They also put a six speed Allison transmision behind the cat engine (or cummings if you don't get the upgrade). This is a link to the engines site and to a site with the 650s. As far as the best truck I am personally a Ford man, but I had read somewhere about Ford, Chevy, and Dodge's engines. Out of the factory the Powerstroke 6.4 has about 10 more hourses and 10 more foot pounds of torque than the Cummings and the Duramax has about 10 more hourses and 10 more foot pounds of torque thatn the Powerstroke 6.4. I may be wrong but I think it had also said that the powerstroke had the biggest gain in power when using a chip or other performance additive than any of them. Thats just what I had read. Western Boy, you sound like my 14 year old brother. He seems to think that his first vehicle will be a brand new tow truck with all the options, and that he will pay for it by hauling cars for a family friend who owns a car lot. I'm 18 and my first car was a 94 Ford Aerostar, $300. Rebuilt the transmision myself and then I bought a 93 Ford F250 with an L6 engine for $1500. Thats what I curently have and trust me I would love a diesel, but its not happening anytime soon. Just take what you can get and don't pay a lot for it, you will probably wreck it anyway.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

WesternBoy lives on!


----------



## Budget (Feb 12, 2007)

My best friend purchased a new 07 Durramax and put 16000 miles on it and has been back to the dealer 7 time for little things. His problem is he cant pull what what his 98 Cummins dose. So right now his wife is driving it around till they trade it on a new Cummins. He was told by many to get rid of the Dodge because of auto trans. problems, but this what he said to me. What is worse a good truck with a bad trans. or a truck that runs perfect according to the dealer that he cant tow his race car up hill without getting a over temp alarm. You can replace a trans for under $ 3000.
I do not own a Durramax this is what he tells me.
All my trucks are gassers.


----------

